# needed: blankets, winter jackets, socks



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

hi kids,

St Pauls Anglican church in downtown Vancouver has put out a plea for *blankets, jackets and socks* for it's homeless and street entrenched clients.

The Vancouver church is seeking donations from the suburbs, due to intense bed bug outbreaks in various Vancouver neighbourhoods.

If you'd like to contribute and you're in the TriCity area, you're welcome to drop-off _clean, bagged_ items with me in Port Coquitlam (transit user, sorry, no pick-ups).

My brother will be collecting in the Maple Ridge or Mission area.

please PM me to make arrangements.

cheers, Storm


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Storm, I probably have some blankets, coats and socks. I live in Vancouver but we're bedbug free. It would be easier for me to take the supplies to the church itself, though, as my brother lives next door to it and could deliver. Can I send them there?

By the way, for some reason I thought that St. Paul's had been torn down? Why did I think that, I wonder?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hey storm. Another Mocha time ?  I have at least two sets of twin bedding, blanket and all. I will put that in a red santa bag for you.

PM me the time.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Hi Storm, I probably have some blankets, coats and socks. I live in Vancouver but we're bedbug free. It would be easier for me to take the supplies to the church itself, though, as my brother lives next door to it and could deliver. Can I send them there?
> 
> By the way, for some reason I thought that St. Paul's had been torn down? Why did I think that, I wonder?


Could I have mixed up the saint? Let me double check the name.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Hey storm. Another Mocha time ?  I have at least two sets of twin bedding, blanket and all. I will put that in a red santa bag for you.
> 
> PM me the time.


cool, thanks, Gordon.

after the weekend? this week is getting crowded.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Hi Storm, I probably have some blankets, coats and socks. I live in Vancouver but we're bedbug free. It would be easier for me to take the supplies to the church itself, though, as my brother lives next door to it and could deliver. Can I send them there?
> 
> By the way, for some reason I thought that St. Paul's had been torn down? Why did I think that, I wonder?


Sorry this took so long - email issues!

St. Pauls church 1130 Jervis.
" ...need blankets ,coats, socks, gloves and sleeping bags. they would like donations from outside the downtown core because of the bed bug problem downtown."


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

It's very considerate of them to think of the bed bug problem.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Not everyone likes to be named when they do cool stuff, so let me just offer an _*Ursusian *__*bear-*__*hug*_ to the folks who have helped out so far Cheers.

please PM me if you'd like to arrange drop-off. thanks, Storm


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

If u come to surrey I have a pack of socks I dont like. Pack is open but all socks are new. Let me know..


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

still collecting


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

You may get annoyed at me for the attention, but I just have to say: _thank you, Gordon,_ for your outrageous generosity.

I'm told that the recipients of your largess were "ecstatic"


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

in light of the current weather, a gentle reminder that we're still collecting blankets, sleeping bags, winter coats and socks for St Pauls shelter program. Cheers.


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

The person you said was gonna contact me never did!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Apologies! I'll call him tonight to follow up. Probably has something to do with the flu he and the whole family had, but I'll try to get it sorted. Thanks for your patience


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

That's ok, just thought i would let you know


----------

